# no-cry sleep solution book



## momlij (Nov 30, 2007)

i found "the no-cry sleep solution" by elizabeth pantley at the book store the other day and was wondering if any of you have read it and if it worked for you. i need some help- my 8 month old hates to sleep. yesterday she was awake from 8:30 am till 9 pm with only a 20-30 minute nap!!!! she fights sleep so badly. but when she's awake shes happy- it's not like shes a miserable babe. ya know? anyhow- she still wakes every few hours at night and needs to cuddle or to nurse to go back to sleep. anyhow- was just wondering what ya'll thought of the book and advise?


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Its on pg 2 of this forum:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=715159

I post occasionally and it doesn't get much traffic. We've been trying it for maybe 3.5 weeks now (?) and have seen some gradual progress, othertimes, it seems like its not working. I'm sticking with it though for two months before making a judgement call.


----------



## Music-mommy (Jan 8, 2005)

We had a discussion about it at LLL a few years ago, and the LLL leader said her take on it was that you are teaching the child to substitute its attachment to you, for an attachment to an object. And that is not particularly healthy.

I haven't read the book so I can't comment but just remember her saying that.


----------



## Music-mommy (Jan 8, 2005)

ps 11.5 hours sleep seems quite normal to me. My 2 year old will sleep about 10-11 hours/night with no nap.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Music-mommy* 
We had a discussion about it at LLL a few years ago, and the LLL leader said her take on it was that you are teaching the child to substitute its attachment to you, for an attachment to an object. And that is not particularly healthy.

I haven't read the book so I can't comment but just remember her saying that.

Not at all, you should read the book (can read in two sittings). She discourages use of a paci, bottle, etc. She does recommend you try introducing a stuffed animal or blankie and she does say that "...Some babies attatch themselves to a lovey. This is a transitional object that comforts your baby in your absence....A lovey does *not* take your place. Instead, it is something that your baby can use to feel safe when you are not with her" (117). She also mentions it as a 'sleep cue'. She really doesn't overemphasize its use..she really aims to get babies to feel safe and comfortable to learn how to fall asleep, even when mom isn't there. A pretty good thing to learn IMO.


----------



## locksmama (Jun 7, 2007)

I read it and implemented a few suggestions and have seen results already. DD has given up naps as well so I understand you there, but the nighttime sleep has improved even a little and that is great. I think the book is very helpful and not harmful or recommending anything harmful. The author co-slept her kids and nursed and just wanted sleep. She believed there had to be a solution that was not CIO or the martyr mindset. I believe the same thing really because I am near the breaking point myself. The book has already made me feel way better.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Music-mommy* 
We had a discussion about it at LLL a few years ago, and the LLL leader said her take on it was that you are teaching the child to substitute its attachment to you, for an attachment to an object. And that is not particularly healthy.

I haven't read the book so I can't comment but just remember her saying that.

You really should read the book before you say something like that. Using a lovey is only ONE of many many ideas Pantley discusses, and she is very clear about the fact that you have to figure out what works for your family. A lovey could be a great thing in many situations. My boobs are my babies lovey right now! It would be nice if she had something that would make her happy so I could have a girls night out once in a while.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Pantley's book probably saved my marriage!









Lots of good ideas there, and it's a create-your-own plan....So you pick and customize until you find what works bestfor you and your DC. You don't actually have to do all the sleep logs if they're too overwhelming.

Also DR. William Sears had some great info in the nightime parenting book that really helped me understand sleep itself, and particularly how we fall asleep.


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

I've recently read the book and now that DS is a it over 3 months...I am transitioning him to the crib. Cosleeping is not working for us...refluxy son, I have to get out of bed to settle him anyway, etc. Right now I'm nursing and rocking him to sleep and I think this is ok....just started having him try out crib for naps, etc. belly sleeping and patting his back for a while is working good. When would I NOT use nursing and rocking to sleep? When he's older? I'm trying to introduce a lovey blanket and his little aquarium "music" too...

I wish I would have read this book for my DD....!!! We are ok now...but it was a challenging first year with her!


----------



## momlij (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Music-mommy* 
ps 11.5 hours sleep seems quite normal to me. My 2 year old will sleep about 10-11 hours/night with no nap.

she still wakes at least every 2 hours at night though. it's not like straight sleep. and some nights she won't go down till almost midnight. so it's not a regular thing.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I read it when my "High Needs" or "spirited" baby was aroun 6-8 months, probably somewhere in there. I didn't find it very useful.

Much of what she suggested we had already found on our own, and the other things didn't feel like they'd work for my very intense, sleep-hating baby.


----------



## Taelia (Mar 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
I read it when my "High Needs" or "spirited" baby was aroun 6-8 months, probably somewhere in there. I didn't find it very useful.

Much of what she suggested we had already found on our own, and the other things didn't feel like they'd work for my very intense, sleep-hating baby.


I'm interested in what you found that did work as I have a similar baby.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

It was interesting. I did use her method for releasing baby from breast. Other than that, I didn't find it helpful because (and I'm not sure there is a solution) I had a baby that just wouldn't sleep. I never found the answer to what do you do with a baby who has been bathed, rocked, nursed, etc. and is still awake? Her book seemed to be more about keeping babies asleep, but I didn't have a problem getting him to stay sleeping, I just had trouble getting him to sleep in the first place. In any case, it won't hurt!


----------



## Music-mommy (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
You really should read the book before you say something like that. Using a lovey is only ONE of many many ideas Pantley discusses, and she is very clear about the fact that you have to figure out what works for your family. A lovey could be a great thing in many situations. My boobs are my babies lovey right now! It would be nice if she had something that would make her happy so I could have a girls night out once in a while.

I was clear in my post that I hadn't read the book, however one of the moms at my LLL meeting had read the book and was discussing it.

Anyhow, I don't think I deluded anyone into thinking I read the book??







But in the future I suppose I'll just keep my mouth shut.

That's good that she only uses it as a transitional thing.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Music-mommy* 
I was clear in my post that I hadn't read the book, however one of the moms at my LLL meeting had read the book and was discussing it.

Anyhow, I don't think I deluded anyone into thinking I read the book??







But in the future I suppose I'll just keep my mouth shut.

That's good that she only uses it as a transitional thing.

Sorry if my post seemed harsh as well. Its just that there's no other real plans to help babies sleep well that aren't CIO, so I just get frustrated when I see discouraging misinformation. I would love to encourage moms to try this route in hopes of saving some babies from having to CIO.


----------



## dillNY (Aug 15, 2007)

We just got the NCSS, the Sleep Lady book, and Ferber's book. DH and I have vastly different ideas about sleep training and he is desperate to "have his wife back" as I'm a zombie with a child who wakes every hour or 2 and has done so for a month. So, I am reading Ferber, he is reading NCSS, we may both read Sleep Lady, and then compare notes.
I do NOT condone CIO, but Ferber has a lot of useful info on baby sleep patterns and from what I've read so far, advocates eliminating every other possible problem (hungry baby, heavy wetting baby, medical problems, etc) before doing his progressive waiting technique. So, there are still helpful tips in Ferber aside from CIO.

The first thing my husband said about NCSS was "this lady isn't even a doctor!". That doesn't really matter to me, but he felt "duped" to be reading a book that is not by an "expert".

The Sleep Lady book actually looks the most promising to me. She says she can't promise NO crying, but promotes limiting it greatly and being there with your child and taking a very gradual approach to everything.

We're heading out of town for a while, and will be deciding what to do when we get back. I'm guessing we'll take little bits from all 3 books, but probably will follow Sleep Lady. I also know 2 Moms with direct experience with that book and they said they LOVED it.

Sorry that got sort of rambly and OT!


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Like others have said, the book gives lots of suggestins of things that you can try (individually or together). I am using the ones I like, and ignoring the ones I don't... she suggests a lovey (toy or blanket) or binkie as an option that some parents like, but doesn't push either one. Instead she recommends making routines that include several parts, so that when you withdraw one part (ie, the boob), the child still feels soothed and able to go to sleep. In our case, we've used patting/rubbing back, and repitition of a gentle 'shhh' noise. Sometimes once he's asleep I snuggle a stuffed animal up to his tummy when I get up, so that he doesn't feel alone in the bed (that has been the hardest part for him). The moment I hear him though, I still go in to him, so it's not like the tigger replaces me...
The other thing I really like about the book is that she talks about the science of sleep--she discusses how much sleep a child should be getting at each age, and how to help them get enough if they aren't getting it. I also had a baby who took short naps, but usually seemed pretty happy, except that it was really hard to get him to sleep... come to find out, he was sleep deprived. When I was able to get him to take longer naps, he not only went to sleep better (for naps and nighttime), but he ALSO slept better at night! I was shocked beccause that seemed so backwards, but it's really true. Basically, if you can get them to learn to sleep for longer at a stretch (ie, 2 hr nap instead of 30-40 min) then they will sleep for longer stretches at night too. DS usually takes naps of 90+ minutes, and it's SOOO nice! Also, I didn't used to be able to put him down or he would wake up--now I can lay him down and clean the house or cook lunch. It's great! We're still working on nighttime, but I saw good changes starting within a week of working on naps!!!
hth. It's not a perfect book, but I have found it very helpful, and I would certainly say it's worth getting at the library, or even buying if your library doesn't have it. It's not that expensive, and for the $12 or whatever on amazon, well, I think it's worth that!


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

my sister also recommended a book which I can't remember the name of...but the gist is that crying is a natural part of learning. Babies cry when they are learning to walk and fall down...but we don't prevent them from learning to walk just to keep them from crying. They may cry when we tell them 'no' about something, but that doesn't mean we should let them touch the stove etc. So, crying in and of itself isn't a bad thing.
That said, the book didnt' promote CIO as in let-them-cry-till-they-finally-pass-out-of-exhaustion-and-hopelessness. Instead she said you should have a loving going-to-sleep routine with them, then lay them in bed and go out. They may cry a little, and you can feel free to return to them as much and as long as you want--BUT, be very boring. In other words, don't make bedtime a playtime... get themr eady to sleep, and then be WITH them, but not having any fun, kwim?
My sister did something like this with her 8m baby for naps. He wouldn't nurse to sleep, so she was having a hard time getting him to go down. So she would nurse him and cuddle him, then lay him in his cradle and sit next to him rubbing his back and talking gently to him. So long as he stayed laying down, she would stay. If he sat up and started playing, she would leave. He would usually cry, so after a minute or so, she would go back in, lay him down again, and rub his back...if he stayed down, she stayed with him...if he got up, she left again... She said the first few days it took about 45 min to get him to go to sleep, but by a week or so into it, he would go to sleep within 15 min. Yeah, there was a little crying involved, but no CIO...

I think each parent has to find their own loving solution to learning to sleep, so I think it's helpful to hear about different ideas. Like someone else said, Ferber wasn't 100% evil!









BTW, I believe Elizabeth Pantley IS a doctor.


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

My issue with most of the sleep books, including Pantley's, is that they tend to make you believe that your child really does have a "sleep problem," when in most cases, they are sleeping in a developmentally appropriate way, and it's more of a "society's expectations problem."

I guess there isn't much market for a book that says, "Children's sleep habits will generally become more like adults' habits between 2 and 4 years of age, with patience and understanding, and the best "cure" for sleepless nights is time."

FWIW, nothing in Pantley's book helped us, and it made me more frustrated with my son, instead of realizing that he was perfectly normal and that part of parenting is being tired sometimes. Exhausted sometimes. Nursing every half hour all night sometimes. Crying and begging for sleep, dear God, please, SLEEP, sometimes.

IMO, the best way to minimize the difficulty of these early years has been to look for OUTSIDE help, rather than trying to change my baby. Sure, try a couple tricks and see if they help. But don't get hung up on "fixing" the baby's sleep. There really isn't anything wrong with the baby's sleep. The problem is that mama (and daddy?) don't have enough help.

I dunno. Maybe a less intense baby would willingly go along with some of Pantley (or The Baby Whisperer or whoever else)'s ideas. But mine wasn't going to lay in a crib being patted and shushed without red-faced screaming. He wasn't going to snuggle up to a soggy stuffed teddy bear in the middle of the night and pretend it was Mommy or Daddy. And the one time I tried the "Pantley Pull Off," his eyes popped open and then he bit me.







:


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruhbehka* 
My issue with most of the sleep books, including Pantley's, is that they tend to make you believe that your child really does have a "sleep problem," when in most cases, they are sleeping in a developmentally appropriate way, and it's more of a "society's expectations problem."

I guess there isn't much market for a book that says, "Children's sleep habits will generally become more like adults' habits between 2 and 4 years of age, with patience and understanding, and the best "cure" for sleepless nights is time."

FWIW, nothing in Pantley's book helped us, and it made me more frustrated with my son, instead of realizing that he was perfectly normal and that part of parenting is being tired sometimes. Exhausted sometimes. Nursing every half hour all night sometimes. Crying and begging for sleep, dear God, please, SLEEP, sometimes.

IMO, the best way to minimize the difficulty of these early years has been to look for OUTSIDE help, rather than trying to change my baby. Sure, try a couple tricks and see if they help. But don't get hung up on "fixing" the baby's sleep. There really isn't anything wrong with the baby's sleep. The problem is that mama (and daddy?) don't have enough help.

I dunno. Maybe a less intense baby would willingly go along with some of Pantley (or The Baby Whisperer or whoever else)'s ideas. But mine wasn't going to lay in a crib being patted and shushed without red-faced screaming. He wasn't going to snuggle up to a soggy stuffed teddy bear in the middle of the night and pretend it was Mommy or Daddy. And the one time I tried the "Pantley Pull Off," his eyes popped open and then he bit me.







:

You talk about being tired and exhausted "sometimes", but what about the parents who don't get good sleep "all the time"? Some of us have spirited children as well and I know that my ds was up every 40 minutes a few nights and pretty much every night since birth slept 1.5 hr. stretches..(we had about 4 3.5 hr. stretches in the beginning). Sorry, that's just not condusive to parent feeling healthy and capeable. Also, some of us don't have adequate help, but what can I do? I cannot afford to hire someone, as I'm a SAHM and dh's income alone can't allow for that. DH works alot, and we have no family within 1,000 miles from us. I don't think I have unrealistic expectations of ds, but instead want to teach him how to feel safe and comfortable within himself to fall back asleep during his 'brief wakings'. I guess its kind of like potty training, sure, he'd figure it out on his own eventually, but why not help him out?


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Pantley's book helped us so much.

I learned a lot of helpful tips that we used along the way to help our dd's sleep.
I found that the info. reassured me that nothing was "wrong" with all the night waking and just normal...but her suggestions could possibly help minimize the wakings.
And many of the tips did work over a period of time to decrease the wakings. My child went from waking every 20 min. to nurse to sleeping 4-5 hour stretches in 3 months time. I feel confident it was the suggestions. Even now that they are older children (4 and 5.5) I notice if we are up late and way out of routine they wake early and are crabby. So we still stick to our routine and they sleep well.


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenrose9* 
You talk about being tired and exhausted "sometimes", but what about the parents who don't get good sleep "all the time"? Some of us have spirited children as well and I know that my ds was up every 40 minutes a few nights and pretty much every night since birth slept 1.5 hr. stretches..(we had about 4 3.5 hr. stretches in the beginning). Sorry, that's just not condusive to parent feeling healthy and capeable. Also, some of us don't have adequate help, but what can I do? I cannot afford to hire someone, as I'm a SAHM and dh's income alone can't allow for that. DH works alot, and we have no family within 1,000 miles from us. I don't think I have unrealistic expectations of ds, but instead want to teach him how to feel safe and comfortable within himself to fall back asleep during his 'brief wakings'. I guess its kind of like potty training, sure, he'd figure it out on his own eventually, but why not help him out?

My son slept like crap for the first 14 months of his life. I do understand what it's like. I'm talking up-until-1-am, waking every hour to nurse, nursing for an hour at a time, napping for 20 minutes only in arms, needing to be bounced and walked constantly when awake.

I really do get it. I promise. I even lead a local "high needs" kids group for parents!









The thing is, if you can help, sure, do it! But I just haven't found that for many kids, much of these "gentle" techniques help, and the "not gentle" ones aren't things I'm comfortable with.

And what do you do when all of the "gentle" stuff fails? Most mamas feel like they tried that, it didn't work, and now it's time to move on to the "hard" stuff, because the "problem" is still there.

And that's why I suggest, yes, try a couple tricks from books. But be patient and understand that *there's a really good chance that none of them will work, and that you'll just have to wait it out*.

Because if you believe that you can fix these "sleep problems," you usually end up headed down the Ferber, Weissbluth, Babywise path when the Pantley stuff doesn't cut it.

It does concern me, because I feel like none of these authors acknowledge that part of being a parent is just finding your own ways of coping with sleep deprivation, and waiting until your little one outgrows most of their baby sleep ways!


----------



## locksmama (Jun 7, 2007)

you know I think this and the gorilla thread have truly helped me alot. This thread has been the most civil treatment of sleep theories/strategies and the most informative for my situation I've seen yet. Thanks mamas!


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
I read it when my "High Needs" or "spirited" baby was aroun 6-8 months, probably somewhere in there. I didn't find it very useful.

Much of what she suggested we had already found on our own, and the other things didn't feel like they'd work for my very intense, sleep-hating baby.


Yes this was exactly my experience. I can see where the book might have worked for a less ummmm spirited less sleep hating babe, but it was a waste of $$ for us. I wish I had used the library instead. Of course we are still having a tough time with sleep, so I'm not one to give advice







. She nursed every 2 hours around the clock and napped 20 minutes 2 times a day. She woke and nursed every 2 hours until around 10-11 months when I was about to have a breakdown. Then DH started taking one wake up then taking until midnight... it wasn't ideal. I think he just bounced her fussing in the sling for hours... I may get flamed for that, but I was at the end of my rope at the time. Around a year she started sleeping through till midnight without help and I would get 4 blissful uninterrupted hours of sleep. Naps regulated around a year also to 45-90 minutes 2 times a day. Hang in there and I hope it works for you.


----------



## dillNY (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 

BTW, I believe Elizabeth Pantley IS a doctor.

I was doubting my husband when I saw this, but I looked at her website and book, and there is NO mention of her being a doctor. They just call her a "parenting expert".


----------



## dillNY (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenrose9* 
You talk about being tired and exhausted "sometimes", but what about the parents who don't get good sleep "all the time"? Some of us have spirited children as well and I know that my ds was up every 40 minutes a few nights and pretty much every night since birth slept 1.5 hr. stretches..(we had about 4 3.5 hr. stretches in the beginning). Sorry, that's just not condusive to parent feeling healthy and capeable. Also, some of us don't have adequate help, but what can I do? I cannot afford to hire someone, as I'm a SAHM and dh's income alone can't allow for that. DH works alot, and we have no family within 1,000 miles from us. I don't think I have unrealistic expectations of ds, but instead want to teach him how to feel safe and comfortable within himself to fall back asleep during his 'brief wakings'. I guess its kind of like potty training, sure, he'd figure it out on his own eventually, but why not help him out?

This sounds totally reasonable to me. Right now my guy is getting up every 45 min to an hour, and that just plain cannot be good for him, let alone me.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

dillNY~

how does he nap? He's he same age as my ds, have you tried swadding him? I posted pics on how to keep doing it as they get older,let me know if you want them. I know ds could never nap well if he isn't swadled, it turned his 40min naps into 1.5-2hrs! He usually takes two long ones and a quick 30-40 min in the early evening. This also helped his nighttime scene a litte.


----------



## Mom_enjoying_life (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenrose9* 
dillNY~

how does he nap? He's he same age as my ds, have you tried swadding him? I posted pics on how to keep doing it as they get older,let me know if you want them. I know ds could never nap well if he isn't swadled, it turned his 40min naps into 1.5-2hrs! He usually takes two long ones and a quick 30-40 min in the early evening. This also helped his nighttime scene a litte.


This may be a little off topic...but DS still sleeps swaddled and he sleeps for about 4-5 hours first stretch, then 2-3 from then on. I know Dr. Karp from Happiest Baby on the block said some babies want to be swaddled up until even 8 months, but when should we try to have him sleep unswaddled?? DH and I are worried we are "harming" DS by having him still sleep swaddled, but we really enjoy getting the sleep and DS does not mind either. We have read the No Cry Sleep Solution in anticipation of getting him to sleep unswaddled because we are so nervous about it! Sorry...hope this is not too off topic for everyone.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom_enjoying_life* 
This may be a little off topic...but DS still sleeps swaddled and he sleeps for about 4-5 hours first stretch, then 2-3 from then on. I know Dr. Karp from Happiest Baby on the block said some babies want to be swaddled up until even 8 months, but when should we try to have him sleep unswaddled?? DH and I are worried we are "harming" DS by having him still sleep swaddled, but we really enjoy getting the sleep and DS does not mind either. We have read the No Cry Sleep Solution in anticipation of getting him to sleep unswaddled because we are so nervous about it! Sorry...hope this is not too off topic for everyone.

I know some children that get swaddled at the age of 2! At that point its more like rolling them in a blanket, but hey, whatever works! I don't see any reason to stop swaddling ds anytime soon and he's mearly 5months. I know that when he decides he doesn't want it anymore, he'll let me know.


----------



## Mom_enjoying_life (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info...DS will let me know when he is ready!


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

How did you know to swaddle?? I tried it in the first weeks and he didn't "seem" to like it...but it seems like the startle reflex wakes him and he has a hard time settling.... I also have mittens on when he sleeps ~ he scratches himself...he's soooo restless. I'm afraid swaddling him will make him more restless and frustrated..

He's 13 weeks (and counting!!!)


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I didn't know till the second month when a friend of mine showed me how, then I found out there are soo many mamas who swaddle in the yoga community I'm around.

IME, the Swaddle-me and another I tried weren't snug enough.

I take a cotton strip of fabric (was someone's old turban) and it measured about 1 ft. by 6ft.

lay him on it with the top flush with his shoulders and 1 ft. of fabric to the left. Take and fold down the edge of that 1ft (to keep out of his face) and then fold that over and tuck into his body tightly. Then, fold the other part of the fabric down about an inch (again to avoid his face), hold the excess to the right firmly (I sometimes even use my foot), while taking your baby and rolling him over one or two times. Voila! I have these pics too for using a recieving banket (no need to make too tight) for an older baby who escapes even the tightest swaddle.(scroll from bottom of page). But or a baby your age,just use the plain strip of fabric, no recieving blanket.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

If its unfamiliar to him at first, make sure to have fun with him while you do it and once hes swaddled pick him up for a minute so he gets used to it. I did this the first one or two times and he loved it. You have to make it really tight with his aarms to his sides. Its seems extreme at first, but trust me, they like it that way.


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I tried the the Swaddle-me today again....he slept for 2 hours! That's a record for him lately!!! I'm going to try to be consistent in using it and look up more info on it....I actually ate a peaceful lunch and napped today!


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

One more question.....when you swaddle...did you lay your DC on the back or stomach? DS turns his head well and I've been patting his back in the crib the past week....after about 15 minutes, he falls asleep, but hasn't stayed asleep. Thanks


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I always lay him on his back, or propped slightly onto his side (not too much or he falls onto tummy and cries.

I'm worried that if on tummy he won't be able to roll himself over if necessary and also that since his arms are to the sides that maybe too much weight would be on his tummy, I think maybe that would make it hard to breathe? But really, I don't know if its ok or not.

Oh, and good to hear about the nap!


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Slightly off topic: in regards to the author's credentials, I'd listen to an experienced mother before a Ped. on parenting tips and stuff like this. Some Dr.'s can offer really helpful and useful tips but often they do not. She is a mother who has had a restless baby (three babies, I believe) and poured through sleep research and parenting books searching for solutions...so her tips are sort of what she found from all these various sources plus what she learned from real life experiences.


----------

